# bowhunting birds?



## bowhunter199 (Jan 8, 2009)

I was wondering if the arrows used for birdhunting could be shot out of a wisker biscut? and what kind of heads should I use


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

Flu-flu arrows have BIG fletching.They would likely cause some deflection off the rest but would recover pretty quick with that much surface area to stabilize them.I think your regular broadheads would likely be best.


----------



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

well i have heard of some broad heads called feather grabbers. don't know who sells or makes them but have seen them before. it basically looks like some wire in loops like a four leaf clover that is supposed to make a bigger area of impact and grab the bird. here's what i found when i looked for them... 
http://www.nationalarcherysupply.com/index1.html


----------

